# Stray cat: wirral. Does anyone have the time to give him the tlc he needs?



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

I let a stray cat in the house last week when the weather was bad. We fed him, bathed him (very fun!), flea and wormed him and taken him to the vet. He is neutered and has no chip. So he is ravenous which is understandable as he's so under weight. I've rung every shelter and got on as many lists as possible. Problem is he's bullying my other 2 cats and I'm at my wits end as to what to do. It's still to cold to put him outside. Is there anyone who would be able to take this chap in? I'm not going to lie he is very thin and needs a lot of tlc which I'm failing to be able to give him at the moment.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

How sad. You are the other end of the country from me if my geography is correct. Do you have anyone who drives towards London ever? I know someone who might well be prepared to take him on.


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm quite willing to take him somewhere if its a someone who can give this guy some love. He's very frail (skinny) but quite happy to be cuddled. Loves a warm spot and wants to eat ALL the time. The vet said all he needs is time to put the weight on


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I know there is a member on here who has taken on a number of cats/kittens in your area, I have messaged her but I don't know if she has any more space to take on any more though!! We shall see x


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

I really appreciate that thank you x x


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

so tempting to help the little guy! but i already have 9 cats, i dont think my mum would agree to it, but will defo ask around for u


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Frost..... Can you get to oxford, i have space.


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes I can get to Oxford. Do you want some pics or some more info?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Both pics and info would be great. I will pay your travel expenses.
You say he bullys your cats is it real fighting or just settling in?
i have mainecoon cats who he would get used to with slow introductions but i can keep them seperate.
He wont be coming into rescue though but i will promise a life long home with me and many updates and photos. xx
Dont worry about being thin, time, and lots of food soon sorts that problem out.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I see Calvine may know of somebody aswell.
My offer stands to give a home so i will let you sort out who the lucky new owner will be as i honestly dont mind.
Bedtime now but will check back tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

He's very defensive of the food so swipes at my other 2. My youngest backs off cause he's an utter wuss  but my rldest is a stubborn mare and fights back hence scrapping. My eldest is deaf which I think he's sussed and he's taken to swiping and pouncing her unexpectedly which is starting to change her behaviour which isn't fair as she's an old bird at 17 now! 
On the other side, if the fire is on, he is in front of it and won't budge. I've had him wrapped up in a blanket and he's just been like butter purring his head off at the fuss and when I gave him a little wash he didn't put up much fight so he's very placid with humans. Also he hasn't taken the slightest bit of notice to my shitzu so I don't think dogs are an issue.
He is very very reluctant to go outside understandably. He toilets a lot, vet said this is because he's still getting used to food. Also he won't go in the litter tray again if there's a poo already in there (diva!). He's still only just getting his energy up so still not grooming himself much. I think that's everything, if there's anything else please anyone just ask.
Just about to go downstairs and take some more pics.


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

So this is him (camera shy) I should say that the moment we call him Marley just to distinguish him from the other 2. He doesn't respond to this though!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Defensive for food is understandable especially being so thin.
Litter trays well i have 4 that refuse to use a litter tray if its not clean so thats not an issue.
I have one girl who will take time, she doesnt like herself most times but im sure she will be fine after a while.
Food wise i would put on a high calorie food to build up which does take some months but works.
I had a deaf cat also, she was born deaf and i think the high pitch noise frightened the others but they got used to her.
I dont allow any of my cats free run outside but i do have a cat run in the summer but always indoors at night to be safe.

Just one last question so im more prepared....what food is currently being given? xx


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

His back paws which are still pretty dirty.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Gosh he is thin but time and a good food is all it takes. in the summer he will be a beautiful chunkier boy.
Marley... well i like that name but if he doesnt will need to try out some names and see what happens....hope he doesnt like the name Rosie, that could be awkward at the vets.
Does he have a poorly tummy at the moment? if so i can get some stuff from the vets ready.
He looks like a Lanky Larry but thats not a nice name either lol. xxx


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

His back legs. Furs cleaner but still pretty thin and mangled. Hoping to try the comb again tomorrow with him


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Frost105 said:


> His back paws which are still pretty dirty.


Baby wipes are great for that. You should see kittens after they have walked in their food bowls.

So he needs microchipping, thats ok vet can do that easily enough but when hes gained weight as it doesnt look like theres much scruff to get hold of at the moment.


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

His back. ( he wasn't very co-operative for these photos just wanted to know why I was in the kitchen and not feeding him!)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

undercoat rake may work better and it doesnt pull the fur.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Frost105 said:


> His back. ( he wasn't very co-operative for these photos just wanted to know why I was in the kitchen and not feeding him!)


feed him as much as he will eat. xx


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

He's had chicken brown meat and some felix (I'm only giving him small meat portions as don't want to upset his tummy too much) and Iams chicken dry food which he's fine with. This is the cat food I had with mine and vet said not to change him up too much at first. If he has dry food he try's it on for a minute crying for meat but soon enough eats the biscuits!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

oh yes join the feline family of fussy eaters. i have a diet for each of my cats which costs a fortune. i think they are just trying it on to see if i give in, which i always do.


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

If you have space for him then that's great, I just don't want to mislead anyone with the state he's in. If you know he's a fit for you when would be the best for you time wise?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

CC, I love reading the post where you sweep in and save the day. It´s almost like each one I read, somoen mentions you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i have so many pm's asking to save cats and kittens it wont be long before instead of the christmas fairy godmother i will be known as the fairy cat mother.
somebody knocked on my door today and said they had been told i was the cat lady, i said yes if you are meaning rescue, she said thats good as ive got to urgently rehome 2 ragdolls, so yes you guessed it 2 ragdolls are coming in for christmas.


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

Is your offer still open to take in our little one cooncatz?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes of course my offer still stands, i just need to juggle around some kittens first and the new rescue who came in today is being a handful fighting.
Are you in an urgent hurry, i have some rescue cats leaving me next week. xx


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Just read this thread from start to finish and I was welling up by the end of it! What a lucky boy to have found both Frost and CC. Will look forward to seeing updates of this little fella


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> i have so many pm's asking to save cats and kittens it wont be long before instead of the christmas fairy godmother i will be known as the fairy cat mother.
> somebody knocked on my door today and said they had been told i was the cat lady, i said yes if you are meaning rescue, she said thats good as ive got to urgently rehome 2 ragdolls, so yes you guessed it 2 ragdolls are coming in for christmas.





catcoonz said:


> Yes of course my offer still stands, i just need to juggle around some kittens first and the new rescue who came in today is being a handful fighting.
> Are you in an urgent hurry, i have some rescue cats leaving me next week. xx


I work Monday till Friday, could get down there for Saturday 22nd or late Friday 21st x


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> i have so many pm's asking to save cats and kittens it wont be long before instead of the christmas fairy godmother i will be known as the fairy cat mother.
> somebody knocked on my door today and said they had been told i was the cat lady, i said yes if you are meaning rescue, she said thats good as ive got to urgently rehome 2 ragdolls, so yes you guessed it 2 ragdolls are coming in for christmas.


¡¡¡¡Madre miaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well we've suffered another set back. Marley keeps pooing everywhere with no effort to clean himself. He's sitting in the poo and then just keeps going. Normally I would starve for 24 hrs but he cannot afford that with his weight. No idea what to do


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh dear poor Marley, has he got the runs, is he going in the litter tray or on the floor.._


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just pops where he sits and then moves a bit, pops again and then just stays sat. Have had to wash him twice as the poo is just stuck in his fur. I've had to call the RSPCA as cant afford the vet bills to take him. Just waiting for a call


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please read the thread of the CH Kitten, Rspca will put him down straight away. Do not give him to rspca, bring him to me.
I refuse to miss another poor soul and let those Bxxxxxds of rspca take another life.

If you have kolin from the chemist this will clear the upset tummy up very quickly, give 5mls a day until his stools are firmer.


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

They won't take him, they've said they can help with some of the bill. The vet said they can see him tomorrow but I'm struggling with what to do. Catcoonz if you take him it could be a huge vet bill on your hands?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry to say if i had a huge vet bill i couldnt help with more rescue cats.
Glad rspca cant take him, this is good news for the cat.
If rspca will pay for some of the vets bill, im happy to make a donation to cover some aswell.
Do try the kaolin, i promise it will work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

The Kaolin does work I brought some yesterday and it only cost a couple of pounds and it cleared up Hattie straight away.


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

We taking him to the vet tomorrow so will have to see what they say


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Why cant you try the kaolin which clearly works then the vets as a last resort, you know as well as i do what could possibly happen. I just dont understand why people dont try simple remedies first, please gie kaolin a try.


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

I've given him the kaolin so will see how he gets on


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Please make sure he is hydrated by giving him some water.
What are you giving him to eat?

He needs bland food. White fish or chicken.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Frost105 said:


> Well we've suffered another set back. Marley keeps pooing everywhere with no effort to clean himself. He's sitting in the poo and then just keeps going. Normally I would starve for 24 hrs but he cannot afford that with his weight. No idea what to do


Could be because he's getting much more to eat than when you took him in. If it is really wet, be sure he doesn't get dehydrated as it could harm his kidneys. They always start at the weekend, don't they?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Frost105 said:


> Just pops where he sits and then moves a bit, pops again and then just stays sat. Have had to wash him twice as the poo is just stuck in his fur. I've had to call the RSPCA as cant afford the vet bills to take him. Just waiting for a call


Don't let them take him for God's sake...you saw what happened to the little CH kitten.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Please read the thread of the CH Kitten, Rspca will put him down straight away. Do not give him to rspca, bring him to me.
> I refuse to miss another poor soul and let those Bxxxxxds of rspca take another life.
> 
> If you have kolin from the chemist this will clear the upset tummy up very quickly, give 5mls a day until his stools are firmer.


Kaolin WITHOUT the morphine if you can get it, I had to go to six pharmacies before I got it. BUT ON NO ACCOUNT HAND HIM OVER TO THE RSPCA. He will be PTS in seconds. His stomach is probably not used to so much food; little and often, food without fat/chicken/white boiled fish.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Any update on Marley in Wirral? Is he any better?


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

No better, we've been up quite a lot last night. We went to the vet this morning, they've examined and re-weighed him. They've kept him in. Giving him fluids and treating the symptoms. Vets concerned he probably has an under lying health issue (maybe the reason why he was put out). They'll observe him today and tonight.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor boy, i hope he will be ok. please do keep us updated.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Frost105 said:


> No better, we've been up quite a lot last night. We went to the vet this morning, they've examined and re-weighed him. They've kept him in. Giving him fluids and treating the symptoms. Vets concerned he probably has an under lying health issue (maybe the reason why he was put out). They'll observe him today and tonight.


Oh dear, sorry to hear that. How old is he approximately? Of course, the skinniness could have been to do with a health problem rather than the fact of him being a stray. But it could also just be a stomach bug. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

They don't know how old he is but suspect he's older (over 10ish) 
Think she was concerned cause there was no change in his weight considering how much he's eaten


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry to say this doesnt sound very good, I hope he does make a full recovery but i would also be prepared for the worse. fingers and paws crossed though he will be ok. xxxx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Frost105 said:


> They don't know how old he is but suspect he's older (over 10ish)
> Think she was concerned cause there was no change in his weight considering how much he's eaten


 They do lose weight quite quickly is the have bad diarrhoea for a day or two. Hope he's OK.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

how long are the vets keeping him in for? 
hope he will mke a full recovery


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Any update on Marley? Hope he's OK.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

If this cat has been living rough, then he will have been surviving out of bins and eating rubbish for god knows how long. The change in food to a rich diet will have caused a reaction as his little tummy will not be used to proteins etc.

A broad spec antibiotic, small and regular meals, and kaolin should set him on the road to recovery.


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just on my break. No new information


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Any news on Marley..


----------



## Frost105 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi
Unfortunately there has been no improvement in marleys condition, still very poorly so the decision was made that he should be PTS. This was a really difficult decision to make but I feel with the resources available we gave as much as we could. Our vets have, as always been very supportive and kind. 
Thank you for the support and advice given, it has been invaluable. I wish with all my heart I was delivering better news


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry to hear about Marley x x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_im so sorry to hear this, but we know you done your best for him. xxxxx_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

RIP Marley,
Poor boy, sadly i did have a feeling this is what would be happening but you did your very best for him and he know you loved him and tried, thats all we can do is try our best but so very sad it didnt turn out for him to have a wonderful home.
Once cats get too far behind with an illness recovery is very difficult if even achieveable but in this case Marley is now at peace and not suffering which in the end thats all you can do for the poor cat. xxxxx


----------

